

Google's New Favicon  - alexitosrv
http://googlesystem.blogspot.de/2012/08/googles-new-favicon.html

======
Eduard
If this "news" makes frontpage, it's time for me to look for a new Hacker
News.

~~~
Eduard
For those downvoting me: please explain me the significance of Google's new
favicon for a community focused on "Hacker News".

~~~
japhyr
I did not downvote you either, but I think branding is a concept that is
pretty important to most of us. How the major companies handle the evolution
of their brand is pretty interesting, especially the subtle aspects that we
see every day but might not think about.

~~~
TomasSedovic
Sadly, the post provide little content besides showing the favicons Google
used in the past.

The icon itself's not even new -- the post mentions it's the same icon they've
been using on the mobile devices already.

Really, all the post is saying is: "Lookie, we're using our mobile icon
everywhere for the sake of consistency."

Does that really "gratifies one's intellectual curiosity"?

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
jrockway
I miss the logo with the capital G and colored lines around it. Reminds me of
one of those wooden letter blocks I played with when I was a kid.

~~~
commandar
Yeah, the favicon they used starting around 2009[1] was definitely my favorite
visually. It stood out among a ton of tabs; the monolithic favicons they've
been using since they just look like blobs to my eye. This latest one is
especially bad in that regard.

[1] [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/googles-new-
favicon.h...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/googles-new-favicon.html)

~~~
lloeki
To me, that new 'blue pill' one is better, more subdued, and the 'g' is very
legible. Before that that was just a patchwork of colors and the 'g' was
unreadable on a white background (i.e Chrome's own location field). The
original entry by André Resende was much, much better than the messy one they
used since 2009. The capital G was nice.

------
richardjordan
I quite like it. I always found the old one to be a bit of a mess on the
browser tab. It's never really looked good to me. Happy to see the change.

------
tnuc
It looks exactly like the favicon in use prior to 2009. Except with a bit of
color change.

<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-05-30-n48.html>

------
sp332
Some earlier discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375713>

------
Camillo
It has to be a coincidence, but it kind of looks like they updated the logo
for Windows 8.

------
espeed
Does that mean the candy cane +1 buttons are being revamped too?

------
seunosewa
I prefer the old favicon. You know, the bright, colorful, cheerful one.

------
wensing
Major boring.

